# Best Tar remover best Fallout remover



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Evening chaps, 

As above. 

Inside info on products please 
Currently use Iron-X can't see any faults does a good job, 

So I'd like to know some people's thoughts on products, tips on usage, dilutions, processes please. 

Also a decent tar remover rather than just Claying after a good clean with APC's etc etc is there a good chemical cleaner/remover to make life a little easier,
My dad drive down a nicely re surfaced road 3 days ago and well it's ruined the door sills/side skirts, I want it removed soon lol!!

So as above. 
Products, info on processes, dilutions how you use it etc etc 



Thanks peeps,

Tom


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Best tar remover is Tardis. 
Best paint cleaner I have used is Werkstat Prime. 
Gonz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fallout removers many, Iron-X, Korrosol, Iron Cleanse and Purple Rain all indicator fallout removers.

You have all the big hitters doing there own non indicator fallout removers.

Tar Remover Best smell so far for me is Valet pro Not as effective as fast as Autosmart Tardis.

However tardis can mark plastic trim so be care full i tend to use tardis for very large areas and the Valet pro for smaller areas... valet pro one smells of oranges the Tardis smells of chemicals...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..Panel Wipe would be your best bet for a paint cleaner


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

So tardis seems to be a god shout. 
So snow foam, I've got valet pro,

Then mist with tardis, leave to work then rinse off?
Iron-x the car

Snow foam, wash etc 
Clay
Then use a could paint cleaner which I've got acrylic prime!

Right order??


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You will need to wipe the Tardis a little with a cloth with some Tardis sprayed on it especially if the tar is old and been there a while. Its powerful stuff but not magic!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I use Iron X and Oblitarate ... both work very well.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tar Cleanse and Iron cleanse

both are GUARANTEED not to damage or stain and do exactly what the label says,with no misleading words ,unlike some others


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Best tar remover im using is dodos tar and glue remover,works wonders and fast
also it smell really nice.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tardis, if you don't mind the smell


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds a good order to your routine.

I trust your following the cleaner polish with a wax or sealant.

I would be inclined to give a 2 bucket wash after the first foaming before using the Tardis.

Thus ensuring no residual dirt to limit the contact with the tar and also limit any chance of dragging much along the surface when it comes to wiping Tardis.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

For what its worth, I use Iron-X and Autofinesse obliTARate....

Will be trying out the Autofinesse Iron-out soon


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never tried Tardis, would possibly give it a go if they sold it in smaller sizes (maybe they do now, but haven't checked lately) and don't want buy a full can in case I don't get on with it. Oblitarate wasn't quite good but CarPro Tar-X is my go-to for tar removal as it leaves a green marker so you know where you've sprayed which is great on a black car where you wouldn't see other products and the tar until you felt along the body. Iron-X greatly out performed Purple Rain and another one (can't recall the name at present). Bilt Hamber Surfex Degreaser is great for a big clean or first clean and can be diluted down for virtually any use.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

ShinyBoy said:


> Tardis, if you don't mind the smell


I love the smell of tardis, does this make me abnormal?


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

^ ummmm :-/


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Possibly ?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tardis and iron x then,

Is obliterate and tar only remover,


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

james_death said:


> Sounds a good order to your routine.
> 
> I trust your following the cleaner polish with a wax or sealant.
> 
> ...


After a decent prewash with an APC/pre wash mix and snow foam, can't see there will be to much left to get in the way of the Tardis, I think Id rather keep a mitt away from the car until I've got it as clean as possible before making any contact with the paintwork.

Good shout though!

Oh yes!

********** Durus glaze topped with Number One


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Personally I would say Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse. it is a spray Gel formuly simply spray on leave for a while and hose off any stubborn bits left reapply and remove with a microfibre after a few miinutes. It wont stain plastics and you need to use so little of it. We are being told for every litre of Tar Cleanse people were using between 3-5 litres of Tardis as it just runs off. Wher as ours sticks. 

as for Fallout remover teh new go to product is Iron Cleanse we have the strongest formulation available and it is safe to use as it will not swell paint and as its a gel and sticks to the surface it will be a better reaction and you use less product as there is minimal run off.there is not a product stronger on the market and we can GUARENTEE THIS. plus ours is water based which will not attack bare metal only oxidised metal unlike some of teh acid based products on the market that they dont want you to know about. The products we make are designed to be safe and easy to use and after a lot of testing we know they out perform other brands easily. Plus we make our own not relabel like most others.For some brand that have been mentioed just look for teh cheapest one as a lot of companies are selling the same thing.


As with all fallout removers as they react with Iron, do not use on shiny unprotected calipers and cheap smart repairs.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AS Tardis and AG Intensive have always had the desired effect for me so that's all i use tbh


----------

